# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about the Russian alphabet lesson masterrussian.com/blalphabet.shtml

## Unregistered

MY name is Viktoria.Iam 40 yeas old.Iam from ukraine.Iam native Russian speaker and speak English well.I can help to stydy Russian.My emaivi35622@rambler.ru.Best regads,Viktoria.

----------

